# Snowbird RC FT



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any updates? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished open first. Awaiting CBs


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Any updates on the Derby?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby is about half way done with the first


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you so much bjoiner. Any further updates would be appreciated as well.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

28 called back to the second. It will be run tomorrow at the Brown's property. 

1, 3, 5-12, 14, 15, 17-26, 28, 30, 31, 33-35


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,14,22,26,44,46,53,54,57,60,62,66,67,70,81,87,88

17 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the Landblind

2,3,4,5,6,8,9,16,18,19,20,21,24,28,30,34,35,36,39,41,42,43,45,46,47,48,51,53,56,57,58,62,64,65,69,73,74,77,78

39 Total

7:30 am start tomorrow


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#5 Rod O/H Jeff Horsley
2nd-#33 Line O/H Joe Altenburg
3rd-#8 Sass H/Brad Arington O/Manual Valdes
4th-#26 Try H/Ben Valin O/Glenn Bydwell
RJ-#6
JAMS- 3,14,40

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you bjoiner!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt to WB
2,5,6,8,9,18,21,28,35,36,43,45,47,56,58,62,74,78


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby placements
1st-Haze/Patton
2nd-Gordon/Horsley
3rd-Kai/Vallin
4th-Oakley/Joiner
RJ-Shoe/Horsley
Jams-6/9/12/14/18/21

That gives Marc Patton and Hidden Acres 18 wins and 160 points this year. A phenomenal year. Congratulations.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st -#43 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
2nd-#47 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#28 Shade O/H Bobby Smith
4th-#62 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
RJ-45
JAMS- 18,56

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Babies!!!


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

bjoiner: Thanks for keeping us informed on the Derby.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Phyllis Giroux on Haze's fourth Derby WIN! Haze is by KPR's Wet Willie and out of Seaside's All American Girl. He is trained and handled by Marc Patton.

rita


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open

4
26
53
14
RJ 81

Jams 46 54 62 66 67 88


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations Phyllis Giroux on Haze's fourth Derby WIN! Haze is by KPR's Wet Willie and out of Seaside's All American Girl. He is trained and handled by Marc Patton.
> 
> rita


Not to mention he is one of the best looking pups you will ever lay eyes on.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

you're right about that, Bubba!

rita


----------

